# Platy aborting birht



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I've been having me a 10g tank set up for about a year or two with 3 platies and a betta. They've been breeding like crazy a baby or two a batch would make it to adult hood in thier old tank since it had a bunch of fake plants but in the new tank I'm making it a planted tank but haven't gotten the light or the plants yet so there's just a piece of driftwood in there other than flourite substrate so non of the babies would even have a chance. So I decided I wanted to keep the next batches of fry. So I went and bought a breeding trap that holds 2 fish I know these aren't the best thing to use but I don't have my fry tank setup at the moment so it was a last resort. I put both females in there last night both very fat and full of babies and their bellies were getting corners and they've been pregnant for about 25-30 days so they would be ready any day. This morning I found beneath one female a bunch of premature dead babies. I guess she aborted them due to stress. I have now put her back in the tank and taken the divider out so the other female has double the room. I'm hoping for a good batch of fry from her. Has anyone ever had this happen to them? By the way if the other female gives birth succesfully would anyone want any once they're a few months old? They are twin bar platies very beautiful and I could ship by prioty for not over $8.00 anywheres in the USA.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I had one female platy thaty dropped 23 babies in various states of development( eggs with eyes to fully developed) Only 3 of the fry survived and the mother also died.
the other week i put one very pregnant platy in a small floating fry tank. well there she sat hanging onto the fry for another 3 weeks. i got fed up and dumped her into the 10 gal fry tank and within 15 minutes she started to deliver her well developed fry. i guess she felt exposed in the little breeding container.
They may percieve the betta as a threat. Mine goes hunting when a female of anything starts to deliver in the main tank. You get very few fry that way.


----------

